

Ask HN: Build a discussion platform for open-source projects. Does anybody care? - pankratiev

It should be a community site which allows programmers discuss any technical stuff related to open-source projects.
Each user will be able to follow project in order to see posts related to it, as well as submit his own technical posts.<p>What do you think?
======
zooko2
I think it would be cool! I love open source stuff, and I love chatting.

<http://advogato.org> was the second ever social networking site, and it was
for open source/free software people. It is still there, but I no longer use
it for some reason.

<http://lwn.net> is a weekly news zine with vigorous and informed discussion
in the comments.

You can always use a discussion site like convore for open source discussion.

------
amccloud
Correct me if i'm wrong but I think that is the goal of <http://convore.com/>

~~~
pankratiev
"Convore is a quick way to instant message with groups of friends in real-
time. Join public or private groups and talk about anything!"

It's a chat. But I meant something like improved Google Groups fully focused
on programming

